# (JPG) CMYK im Browser anders als RGB?!



## phil-ip (22. Februar 2015)

Moin moin,

folgendes: Ich möchte gerne ein Bild bzw. ein Cover in einer höheren Auflage drucken lassen. Daher muss alles stimmen, damit am Ende keine 75 Stück reif für die Tonne sind. 

Ich bin soweit fertig. Das Bild liegt als JPG vor und soll im CMYK-Format bei der Druckerei eingereicht werden, ganz normal also.
Mir ist allerdings aufgefallen, dass das JPG im CMYK-Format, wenn ich es mit Firefox oder Chrome starte, komplett anders ausschaut als unter der Windows-Fotoanzeige. Im neusten Internet Explorer sieht das JPG im CMYK-Format hingegen völlig normal aus. Dies gilt auch, wenn ich mir diese Datei mit der Windows Fotoanzeige anschaue. Nur halt Chrome und Firefox mucken rum. Dort erscheint das Bild, als wenn viel zu viel Dynamik / Kontrast vorhanden wären.
Betrachte ich das gleiche JPG im RGB-Format, so sieht es in der Windows-Fotoanzeige und in allen Browser absolut gleich aus.

*Liegt das Problem der "Falschdarstellung" an den Browsern oder womöglich an meiner JPG?* Wenn ich die Datei in die Druckerei gebe, darf das Bild am Ende keinesfalls so "falsch" aussehen wie Firefox und Chrome das JPG im CMYK-Format derzeit darstellen.

Für den Wechsel von RGB zu CMYK (und umgekehrt) nutze ich PS. 

Anbei das Problem visualisiert:


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. Februar 2015)

Hi,
grundsätzlich sollte man sich Bilder für den Druck nicht mit Browsern anschauen. Einmal, es gibt Browser z.B. den IE der gar keine CMYK-JPEGs darstellen kann und andere die mit den Farben machen was sie wollen.
Auch Dateien mit eingebetteten Profilen führen in Browsersn teilweise zu komischen Ergebnissen, auch wenn es Browser gibt die Profile unterstützen.
Das du CMYK physikalisch auf keinem Bildschirm, egal aus welchem Programm, darstellen und das du Farben nur an einem kalibrierten Monitor beurteilen kannst brauche ich wohl nicht extra zu betonen?

JPEG ist auch für die Druckausgabe nicht wirklich ein geeignetes Format da es durch die Kompression zu Farbveränderungen kommen kann.
Besser du verwendest dafür TIFF ohne Kompression.

Bezüglich der Farbausgabe ist es wichtig das du das richtige Farbprofil für den Druck verwendest.


Viele Grüße


----------



## phil-ip (22. Februar 2015)

Danke für deine Antwort!
Die JPGs habe ich nur für die Vorschau benutzt. Der Druckerei sende ich entweder TIFFs oder unkomprimierte PDFs.

Ich bin jetzt in dem Sinne kein Photoshop-Profi. Ich verdiene mein Geld nicht als Grafiker.

Letztlich geht es mir darum, dass ich ein digitalisierte Bild als RAW- und später als JPG-Datei (RGB Format) in PS in CMYK nach dem bereits ausgewählten Standard-Profil von PS umwandele. Ich arbeite mit einem neuen Dell U2515H Monitor. Letztlich will ich nicht mehr, als dass die Farben, die auf meinem Bildschirm dargestellt werden, auch in etwa dem späteren Druck entsprechen.

Was gibt es also noch zu beachten? Eine von zwei Druckerei gibt das zu verwendende Profil an. Daran solle ich mich vermutlch halten, sofern es bei PS auszuwählen ist?!

Hier:

basic file format:
PDF(PDF 1.3 / X-3 2002) or TIF (lzw compression)
300 dpi resolution
CMYK color mode
(ICC: ISO Coated v2 300% (ECI)


Welchem Profil bei PS entspricht das? Euroscale Coated V2?
Edit: Ahh ich sehe, man kann diese herunterladen..


----------

